# Drawing hobbies/inventions.



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hope everybody's experiencing winter in a positive way! I'd figure I'd post this question here because of how many types of professionals we have visit these forums. A lot of passion is seen around here too.

I've been working on several design concepts and I'd like to be able to start officially documenting and being more accurate about how I record and note concept changes.

For those like myself that always are fascinated with how things work. How do you notate changes of an idea within the small details and be able to note that with a possibility of a outcome.

Would I be looking for like a cad program?

My current style is using notebooks for everything.


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

Usually we have official drawings and if something is changes a new revision is made with the changes marked in the drawing. We use Autocad.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For a nice free "AutoCAD" option for casual/home use, I use DraftSight. I think a member here is affiliated with the company. I like that they have a Mac option. :thumbup:

https://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight-cad-software/


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Awesome, thank you.


----------

